# Snowboarding with friends vs alone



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd much rather snowboard with friends!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd rather ride with friends, definitely. But a lot of the time, I find myself riding alone, because I go with my boyfriend, who is mainly a skier. He took up snowboarding last year, and he boards with me usually when the two of us go alone. When we go with groups of friends, I am generally the only boarder in the group, so I find myself alone on the blue squares while they hit up the black diamond glades on skis. 

Eventually, I will be good enough to ride those blacks!! I would much rather not be alone usually. But I do have to admit there is something wonderfully exhilarating about being alone with my board, the mountain, and my iPod Shuffle. So if I'm alone sometimes...it's really OK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

It depends for me (but I voted for alone).

This season I only got to go a few times, so I would get off the mountain and make my way onto the lift immediately. I hated wasting time and I wanted to get as many runs in as possible.

I met a guy on the slopes and we took the lift up together, met each other at the bottom, and he stopped and started talking while I really wanted to go on the lift again. Why rest at the bottom of the mountain when you have the lift ride up there to do just that?

I got really impatient and eventually ditched him :laugh: Still said hi and everything of course, I just stopped waiting for him.

But if I were to go with someone with a similar mindset (someone who won't dillydally if we're there for just one day) and who was about my skill level, I think I'd have a blast. We'll see next season.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

it is safer to ride with Friends


----------

